# No sé si estén / están



## nagchampa

Do I use the subjunctive for a phrase like this?

I.e; "No sé si *estén* correctas."

Or is it just: "No sé si *están* correctas." ?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Sköll

It depends. In Spain, subjunctive is not normally used in this sentence. In some Latine American countries it is used.


----------



## nagchampa

Thanks Sköll, do you know if the subjunctive is used more in latin America in general than in Spain?


----------



## Sköll

Sorry, I don't know that. My guess is: about the same with some rare exceptions. You found one of them.


----------



## señor apache

Cualquiera de las dos está correcta, sin embargo yo usaría la primera, con subjuntivo.


----------



## elprofe

En España no sé si es incorrecto, pero no he escuchado en mi vida : "no sé si estén correctas".
Aquí sería :"no sé si están correctas" o "no sé si son correctas" depende de a lo que te estés refiriendo...


----------



## nagchampa

Gracias a todos.

¿Hay otras sugerencias de los latinoamericanos?


----------



## Karo.

"Nosé si *estén* correctas" no me suena mal, pero yo usaria: "Nosé si *están* correctas"
En el caso de la primera opcion me quedaria mas comodo decir: "Dudo que esten correctas" pero el significado cambia un poco 


Saludos


----------



## Bookworm123

No sé si están correctos; se usa "estén" cuando uno habla de sí mismo y no ha decidido tomar una decisión al respeto a lo que se refiere. Por ejemplo, No sé si me vaya al concierto hoy. Se usa el indicativo cuando la acción no está en las manos del hablador, sino en alguna cosa que no dependa de quien esté hablando.


----------



## elprofe

"No sé si me vaya al concierto hoy" No tiene sentido tampoco...


----------



## Bookworm123

De verdad? Por qué? Leí una explicación que era muy semejante a lo que escribí en mi mensaje. Dijo que el subjuntivo se usa cuando el hablador tiene la voluntad de hacer la acción, pero no ha decidido qué va a hacer. En contraste, el indicativo se usa cuando la acción no depende de que piense el hablador, sino de otra cosa que esté fuera de las manos de quien hable.


----------



## elprofe

Bueno yo te estoy hablando del castellano de España...
A lo mejor esa frase si que es correcta en otros paises hispanohablantes, pero en España no.
Aquí diríamos: "No sé si voy a ir al concierto" 
Otra frase parecida sería :" No sé si ir al concierto" que tiene un significado parecido.


----------



## ErOtto

Bookworm123 said:


> De verdad? Por qué? Leí una explicación que era muy semejante a lo que escribí en mi mensaje. Dijo que el subjuntivo se usa cuando el *hablador* tiene la voluntad de hacer la acción, pero no ha decidido qué va a hacer. En contraste, el indicativo se usa cuando la acción no depende de que piense el *hablador*, sino de otra cosa que esté fuera de las manos de quien hable.


 
Coincido con *elprofe* en que tu ejemplo en España no se usa (casi diría que es incorrecto en todo tipo de español ... pero no pondría la mano en el fuego), al igual que en España no usaríamos *hablador* sino *hablante*. 
*Hablador* es el que habla mucho, hasta el punto de ser molesto.

Saludos
Er


----------



## chicanul

"no saber si + subjunctive" is common in some latin american countries including Mexico....

My personal feeling is that this use is avoided in very formal settings and even in most formal ones....


----------



## jaxavi

Que yo sepa, solo se usa "no saber si + subjuntivo" en México. Puede ser que este equivocado pero cada vez que he escuchado esa construcción, ha salido de la boca de algún mexicano.


----------



## flljob

chicanul said:


> "no saber si + subjunctive" is common in some latin american countries including Mexico....
> 
> My personal feeling is that this use is avoided in very formal settings and even in most formal ones....


 
El uso del subjuntivo puede ser muy formal.
Te sugiero que veas el siguiente hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1258917


----------



## Bookworm123

ErOtto said:


> Coincido con *elprofe* en que tu ejemplo en España no se usa (casi diría que es incorrecto en todo tipo de español ... pero no pondría la mano en el fuego), al igual que en España no usaríamos *hablador* sino *hablante*.
> *Hablador* es el que habla mucho, hasta el punto de ser molesto.
> 
> Saludos
> Er


 

Gracias por la correción. No sé lo que me pasó a la mente.


----------



## flljob

Bookworm123 said:


> ¿De verdad? ¿Por qué? Leí una explicación que era muy semejante a lo que escribí en mi mensaje. Dijo que el subjuntivo se usa cuando el hablante tiene la voluntad de hacer la acción, pero no ha decidido qué va a hacer. En contraste, el indicativo se usa cuando la acción no depende de qué piense el hablador, sino de otra cosa que esté fuera de las manos de quien hable.


 
No sé si vaya al concierto.
No sé si iré al concierto.


----------



## Bookworm123

He escuchado mil de veces " No se si vaya..."  en Ecuador; entonces, no creo que mexico sea el unico pais en que se habla asi.


----------



## fiodor2

No se si iré...
No es seguro que vaya...

Si en la segunda frase es correcto el uso del subjuntivo es porque cambia la persona. 'No se si vaya' me suena fatal.


----------



## Bookworm123

Les suena fatal a los de países latinoamericanos?


----------



## Peterrobertini7

Bookworm123 said:


> Les suena fatal a los de países latinoamericanos?




Ambos se usan, ello depende del compromiso del hablante con la certeza de la subordinada o por no parecer rudo en su juicio.
No sé si voy a la fiesta
No sé si vaya a la fiesta
Debemos recordar también que el presente de indicativo tiene connotaciones de futuro.
También la educación para no ser rudo :
No sé si ella sea boba
No sé si ella es boba

No sé si ella sea fea.
No sé si ella es fea.
No sé si él es ladrón
No sé si él sea ladrón.


----------



## panglos

No recuerdo que en España se usen las expresiones que están más arriba en subjuntivo.

Ciertamente el subjuntivo expresa de manera subjetiva algo con incertidumbre, temor o deseo de que algo se realice.

En este sentido _no sé si vaya al concierto_ parece correcta, aunque me suena mal. Puede ser una convención no usarla, porque _no creo que vaya al concierto_ sí es de uso común.

La única explicación que encuentro es en la fortaleza que se le dé al verbo saber. Si esta fortaleza es grande, _no sé si..._ implica desconocimiento o duda por falta de información y no por no haber tomado aún la decisión. En este último caso sí que cabría el subjuntivo, como he puesto en el ejemplo de antes, _no creo que..._


----------



## Bookworm123

Entonces se usa " no se si"  informalmente para " no creo que". Cuando uno hace esto, sigue normalmente el subjuntivo?


----------



## Marcela

Bookworm123 said:


> Entonces se usa " no se si"  informalmente para " no creo que". Cuando uno hace esto, sigue normalmente el subjuntivo?



¡Ay! ¡Ay! ¡Ay! Qué dolores de cabeza que nos da el subjuntivo.

A continuación, mi granito de arena.

El asunto es que se usa (y mucho) y no solo para situaciones formales.

En Uruguay (país latinoamericano, aunque mucho más chiquito que México), me animaría a decir que no se dice
   No sé si estén...
sino
   No sé si están...

En este caso, porque las palabras que "rigen" (según las que se optará por modo indicativo o subjuntivo) no denotan duda o incertidumbre.

Por eso, también:
  Creo/Me parece/Preveo que están....
pero
  No creo/Dudo que estén....

 [Me baso en la explicación del más grande gramático americano, Don Andrés Bello, que cuando trató los modos verbales evitó hablar de "intenciones" de los hablantes, y concentrarse más en lo que efectivamente decían. Su gramática está disponible en internet, y si quieren pueden leerlo (Capítulo XXI-Modos del verbo. Ademas --punto no menor tratándose de una gramática-- les aseguro que ¡se entiende!).]

Espero que el granito de arena no se les meta en el ojo y sirva para algo.

Saludos,


----------



## caniho

For those who use the subjunctive in this kind of sentences, do you do it in the past too? For example:

_ No sé si ha estado aquí._
_ No sé si haya estado aquí._

_ No sé si estuvo aquí._
_ No sé si estuviera aquí._

_ No sé si había estado aquí._
_ No sé si hubiera estado aquí.

No sé si estaba aquí.
No sé si estuviera aquí.
_


----------



## jaxavi

Muy buena explicación, Marcela. Estoy de acuerdo con vos.


----------



## flljob

caniho said:


> For those who use the subjunctive in this kind of sentences, do you do it in the past too? For example:
> 
> _No sé si ha estado aquí._
> _No sé si haya estado aquí._
> 
> _No sé si estuvo aquí._
> _No sé si estuviera aquí._
> 
> _No sé si había estado aquí._
> _No sé si hubiera estado aquí._
> 
> _No sé si estaba aquí._
> _No sé si estuviera aquí._


 
Sí las usamos todas.

Saludos


----------

